# Pickled Squirrel



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Afternoon fella's 
Me and I friend where out filming shot of te month 
After a successful session of shooting we headed back
We saw a bushy tail in the overhanging tree I lined the shot and took it the squirrel dropped and was dead when it hit the ground









Hope you like it


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

The squizzer


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shot and beautiful PFH you have there. Did you make it? Also, are them double TBG bands? And may I ask what ammo?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

awesome shot mate !!!
i am also interested in all the questions dayhiker asked


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheers lads there singles , almost straight cut, tied so they lie flat
And te ammo was a 16 mm marble








The fork is Dymalux pfh from gkj


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

awesome mate !!!
suprised a marbes got him !!
squizzers are tough little buggars !


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Marbles are ok for most game iv taken rabbits with them to but usually if I'm out hunting I'm carrying 12 .7 mm lead , nothing better I think


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice !
when i got my squirrel i was using double tbg and 10mm lead ,, it still took me 2 shots !! the think the first one just knocked him sense-less the second finished him off


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daamn I thought I was gonna find a good recipe on this post. Hmmm...maybe I'll do a search....for recipes........anyone know if any are on here? Just curious. Yes I know how to search, just thought I'd ask while I was here typing. Have a great weekend.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

lol bruno


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tree rat fricassee. 
Marbles are just fine. If somebody hit you in your head with a softball sized marble you'd be taking a dirt nap too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shooting dude and nice to see another member from the west midlands in here


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Great Job. Squirrels are so tough to kill. I am impressed by all who have done it on this forum and look to their success as my inspiration. Some day, I will post a picture of one I have taken......some day.....Hop


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Hopsturgeon said:


> Great Job. Squirrels are so tough to kill. I am impressed by all who have done it on this forum and look to their success as my inspiration. Some day, I will post a picture of one I have taken......some day.....Hop


 ditto


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

How long it take you to get use to shooting the pfs?


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Without blowing me own trumpet 
I picked up the pickle for instantaneous 
I used to shoot milbros but was never brilliant
But the way the pickle Shoots seems right?
Whereas a ttf doesn't if you get what I mean
It's smoother


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I get ya ... Might give one a try


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice shooting.


----------

